# Snowbird power snow remover s226



## ltgrithy (May 10, 2014)

I have a snowbird power snow remover s226 that was inherited with the property and I would like to know what it is worth. I have no idea if it runs or not. Has been in the garage for at least past 4 years. Looks to be in pretty good shape. I can send pictures upon request. Looking to get it out of my garage to make room for other projects. If anyone is interested in it I am in sw PA please make offer.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi ltgrithy
Welcome to the forum. With a vintage snowblower like that one it's market value...what a willing buyer will pay, and what a willing seller will accept. I have seen them for sale for 75 bucks, and for 300. MH


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Especially for value you'd need to post photos of it's condition.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I bought a similar non-running snowbird for $25.
My estimate:
If it doesn't run, $25 to $50.
If it runs, $100 to $200 this time of year.
$150 to $250 October - February.

The s226 is small and fairly primitive.
made 1963 to 1965.
not a valuable machine!  interesting and cool, but not valuable.
more info on Snowbirds:
Snowbird Snowblowers

Scot


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I like the name and the decal, Snowbird.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i would say 50 as is


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the forms..


----------

